# leopard puffer food



## MattRich86 (Jul 16, 2010)

i just got a leopard puffer, and hes not eating...i have tryed some brine shrimp and some mysis shrimp.. any suggestions..


----------



## Raimond (Jul 12, 2010)

My dogfaced puffer loves scallops. He ate well right from the start. My grocery store has a package of the tiny ones for a dollar a package. Not sure about the leopard but maybe someone else can give you another idea.


----------

